# APR Motorsport is ready to race! Are you? (New Vehicles Inside!)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

To kick off the 2012 season APR Motorsport will be sporting a very large stable of race cars. We'll be entering the Grand-AM Rolex and Contenental Tire Sports Car Challenge with an R8 LMS, B8 S4, 2 MK6 Jetta GLI's and 2 MK6 GTI's. Stay tuned for more additions to the racing line up down the road! 

 

Here's the schedule for the season: 

*ROLEX Series* 
http://www.grand-am.com/schedule/index.cfm?series=r&cat_id=180 

*Continental Tire Series* 
http://www.grand-am.com/schedule/index.cfm?series=k&cat_id=181 

And remember, we are also the title sponsor of the Volkswagen Racing Cup in the UK: 
http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/ 

 

 


Enjoy! 

*Full Gallery* 
_Click To Enlarge_


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice to see you guys grow! Too bad you're not coming to VIR this season, but we'll be watching on SPEED.


----------

